# Birth Defect



## Probert (1 Mar 2011)

Hello all I'm going in for my CFAT and hopefully my medical and physical on March 21st and I'm wondering if my birth defect could possibly be a issue. My birth defect(not actually sure it is but I just assume it is) is best described as missing the lower half of my left chest muscle. Now I have never been told anything other than "that's weird" from a doctor so I'm not actually sure if there is a term for this condition. I originally thought it was just underdeveloped due to playing baseball for years and overdeveloping my right arm, but I have since tried exercises to correct that with no response. 

Now my question is does this at all hurt my chances of getting recruited? Keep in mind as far as I know it does not affect my physical strength very much if at all, I am able to do about 30 push ups and 30 sit ups no problem just after about 1 month of practicing them. Thanks you for any advice anyone can give me I have searched for information about this and haven't found anything.


----------



## Mudshuvel (1 Mar 2011)

This should be in the Medical Section, however, bring it up to the Med Tech. If you are unhindered by it, you don't have any ill-effects or require medication you should be fine. We won't be able to give you a "yes it will be bad, or no, you'll be fine", but thats what the Medical is for. As long as you don't require medical assistance such as physical therapy or medications and you can still run, swim, pushups, situps... everything physically required of you, you _should_ be fine.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Mar 2011)

Probert said:
			
		

> . . . missing the lower half of my left chest muscle. Now I have never been told anything other than "that's weird" from a doctor so I'm *not actually sure if there is a term for this condition*. . . .



If you want to put a medical sounding name to your condition try "pectoral aplasia". 

_Edited to add_

As for your question whether this would preclude your enrolment - only the recruiting centre medical authorities can provide that answer and only after full completion and review of your medical examination.  However, I have known individuals during my military service with varying degrees of aplastic muscle development, it didn't affect their service.


----------



## Probert (1 Mar 2011)

Sorry for posting in the wrong section and thanks for you advice.


----------



## BurnDoctor (2 Mar 2011)

By your description, it sounds like Poland Syndrome - congenital abscence of part or all of the pectoralis muscle, sometimes with other associated chest/upper extremity anomalies.  I suspect that as long as you can do the push-ups it ought not be a problem.  My $0.02 as an MD, but NOT to be confused with official CF stance


----------



## dev_tech (2 Mar 2011)

I seem to recall an MMA fighter from the early 2000s with a similar condition.  Tracy Telligman was his name, I believe.  I'm by no means an expert, but as long as there is no impingement on your overall health, you'd be fine, I'd assume.


----------



## Probert (6 Mar 2011)

dev_tech said:
			
		

> I seem to recall an MMA fighter from the early 2000s with a similar condition.  Tracy Telligman was his name, I believe.  I'm by no means an expert, but as long as there is no impingement on your overall health, you'd be fine, I'd assume.



Googled some pictures of this guy and it looks very simular but in my case I still have the top section of the muscle where he apears to be missing the whole thing. Thanks for advice guys.


----------

